# Looking for part/full livery - Alderley, Wilsmlow, Mobberley.



## PonyBear (25 November 2016)

Hello - I'm looking for a livery yard doing 5day or full livery in the Alderley, Wilsmlow, Mobberley area. Good hacking is a must and would like a manege as well if possible. I would prefer a smaller yard with friendly peeps! Anyone know of anywhere? Thanks in advance PB


----------



## madamebonnie (28 November 2016)

Is Dunham Massey too far? The farm I'm on is on the middle of sinderland lane,

Great hacking on to the moss, only 10 meters on the road to the track. From there you can get to the mersey or do loops round to the TPT if you like to go a long way. Very friendly yard, not many liveries, mainly weekend loaners, but a good bunch who like a natter and coffee. Small menage which isn't great but good enough to keep them going throughout winter. 

Not great turnout but ad lib haylage and straw. 

I can PM you a number if you want to ring the owner.


----------



## PonyBear (28 November 2016)

Hello! Thanks for the suggestion. 

I have considered that way and have looked at a yard near Dunham Massey (Dairy House farm) which I really liked but the journey is not great from where I live. 

My other big problem is that I don't have my own transport and I have some lovely friends in the Alderley/Wilmslow area who will pick me up and take me out to shows, Somerford etc and if I move too far away from them they won't be able to do that any longer. I really want to get my boy eventing next year and have friends who event who can take me - but only if I am nearby!! 

It is so hard to find somewhere!! xx


----------



## madamebonnie (28 November 2016)

We are just a few more minutes down the road from there. Traffic is just a nightmare in south manchester/north cheshire! Another benefit is that we do do trips out together. We were supposed to be going to Dairy house for this weekends dressage but they are full. The YO has a big lorry and takes us out if we organise it. There have been several Somerford trips this summer but everyone is quite novicey...I cant see anyone eventing! I feel your pain with no transport, I am the same problem!


----------



## Sam_J (28 November 2016)

OP, have you tried Oldhamswood Livery?  Never been on there myself, but I know the guy who owns and runs it and he's a lovely bloke and seems to have a lot of happy customers.


----------



## PonyBear (28 November 2016)

Hi Sam J - yes, I tried but he has no spaces sadly. Would love to go there - the owner is lovely but as with a lot of good yards no one ever seems to leave!!


----------



## PonyBear (28 November 2016)

Madamebonnie - Maybe I'll do the journey again and see how bad it is! Could you PM me the contact details? I know - having no transport is rubbish!! I hear the hacking is great around you - you can get onto the Trans Pennine Way?


----------



## Ruftysdad (28 November 2016)

I might know somewhere but you would have to go on a main road for about 10 minutes to get to the hacking. You will then be able to get onto Laureen's ride which consists of 2 18 mile loops.

Is it for one horse?


----------



## PonyBear (29 November 2016)

Hi Ruftysdad - thanks - sounds promising. It's for two horses ideally - one of my boys is on loan at my current yard, but his loaner would like to move with me. Do you want to PM me the details? Thanks P x


----------



## Ruftysdad (29 November 2016)

Just checked with YO. Only has one stable free at the moment. If you wish P. M me to discuss. Will not be able to reply until after 7.30 p.m. as going away


----------



## Ruftysdad (29 November 2016)

Sent you a p.m.Only one stable free at present


----------



## PonyBear (29 November 2016)

Ruftysdad said:



			Sent you a p.m.Only one stable free at present
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## madamebonnie (30 November 2016)

PonyBear-It's telling me your inbox is full!


----------



## PonyBear (30 November 2016)

I am struggling with this inbox thing!! Its because I am only allowed three messages at a time! Ok - I have cleared some space!!! xx


----------



## PonyBear (30 November 2016)

madamebonnie said:



			PonyBear-It's telling me your inbox is full!
		
Click to expand...

Hello! I finally have an inbox which is allowed 200 messages instead of three!! So I should be able to receive messages now!! xx


----------



## LHIS (14 December 2016)

OP have you found somewhere yet?


----------



## PonyBear (15 December 2016)

LHIS said:



			OP have you found somewhere yet?
		
Click to expand...

Hello - not yet! Umming and arring about what to do!


----------



## LHIS (17 December 2016)

I've just started looking myself as my YO is selling up and I don't think the sale of our property is going to go through quickly enough to me to move mine straight to home.  I found out about a few small yards in the area that I previously didn't know about, PM me and I will give you the names of them and whereabouts, might be worth looking in to. 
I also found someone in this area with 3 stables and land to let, £80/pw for all 3 which is fantastic for this area but has no school.


----------



## Micky (18 December 2016)

Sorry to jump in but the 3 stables/land...whereabouts is that particular place please? Pm if need be! If that's ok of course! Thanks


----------



## LHIS (18 December 2016)

Pm'd you.


----------



## LHIS (18 December 2016)

PonyBear said:



			Hello - not yet! Umming and arring about what to do!
		
Click to expand...

Have you been to visit any of the suggested yards?


----------



## neddy man (18 December 2016)

try www.liverylist.co.uk or www.livereyfinder.co.uk


----------



## Micky (19 December 2016)

Thanks LHIS....


----------



## PonyBear (19 December 2016)

Thanks - will PM you! x


----------



## shadeofshyness (19 December 2016)

Have you thought about Poynton/Adlington? There are quite a few small yards in those areas. I'm in Higher Poynton and pass quite a few on my way out.


----------



## LHIS (19 December 2016)

shadeofshyness said:



			Have you thought about Poynton/Adlington? There are quite a few small yards in those areas. I'm in Higher Poynton and pass quite a few on my way out.
		
Click to expand...

I have heard good things about a few yards up there, Noggin Farm i think it was amongst others.  I am hoping to get over there after Christmas to check them out and get us on a waiting list as we'll be homeless soon! &#128557;


----------



## shadeofshyness (19 December 2016)

LHIS said:



			I have heard good things about a few yards up there, Noggin Farm i think it was amongst others.  I am hoping to get over there after Christmas to check them out and get us on a waiting list as we'll be homeless soon! &#55357;&#56877;
		
Click to expand...

That's my yard. It's only little and no space at the moment, but they may be able to pop you on a waiting list, and there are plenty of others in the area if you have a look round and call into a few. Nelson Farm is nearby and others I don't know the names of - it's a good horsey area if you don't mind hacking on the Middlewood Way.


----------



## LHIS (19 December 2016)

shadeofshyness said:



			Have you thought about Poynton/Adlington? There are quite a few small yards in those areas. I'm in Higher Poynton and pass quite a few on my way out.
		
Click to expand...

Oo small world! I have heard that a space might be coming up.  Would you mind PM'ing me YO's name & number so I can arrange a visit with them?

Ps. Is the middlewood way not a good bridleway? &#129300;


----------



## shadeofshyness (20 December 2016)

LHIS said:



			Oo small world! I have heard that a space might be coming up.  Would you mind PM'ing me YO's name & number so I can arrange a visit with them?

Ps. Is the middlewood way not a good bridleway? &#55358;&#56596;
		
Click to expand...

I'll PM you - but may be best just to turn up 

There may be a space when a pony for sale is sold, but I'm not sure if there's already a waiting list with people on - worth a go though!

Have we spoken on Facebook on Bramhall Gossip site? Haha.

I hate the MW way - walking for miles in a straight line with lots of cyclists and dog walkers then turning back on yourself to go home. Zzzz... but at least it's off-road I guess


----------

